# LAN connected but no internet



## prashantgupta57 (Nov 14, 2008)

I am using a internet cable connection by Spectra Smart. Few days back i changed my IP address by mistake but then even after changing it back to my original IP address the internet does not get connected. I contacted the ISP he checkd it on his own laptop and there it was working. I checkd it with my friend's laptop and even in that it is getting connected but its only my laptop in which internet is not working.

Can anyone tell me the probable reason and solution to my problem.


----------



## snedie (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok, this is probably a very simple problem. We just need a few details before we go any further.

)Is your cable connection going into a router (e.g. A Netgear wireless router)

)When you say "I changed my IP" do you mean you changed it on your laptop or on the router
)IP configurations
>Go to Start> Run and type "CMD" without the quotes
>type "ipconfig /all" without the quotes
>Right click and select "mark", highlight everything and hit "Enter" on the keyboard. This will copy all of the out put. Paste this into your next post.


----------



## snedie (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok, this is probably a very simple problem. We just need a few details before we go any further.

)Is your cable connection going into a router (e.g. A Netgear wireless router) or into some other device (e.g a speed touch)

)When you say "I changed my IP" do you mean you changed it on your laptop or on the router

)IP configurations
>Go to Start> Run and type "CMD" without the quotes
>type "ipconfig /all" without the quotes
>Right click and select "mark", highlight everything and hit "Enter" on the keyboard. This will copy all of the output. Paste this into your next post.

Perform the last step on one of the different laptops that worked too, this will show us where the problem is.


----------



## snedie (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry for double post there, im using an internet explorer beta with custom modifications and it has some bugs. If a Mod sees this post please can you clean it up, I can't find a way to delete my post's, Thanks


----------



## prashantgupta57 (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for ur help. 
My internet connection is coming from a hub on a nearby pole to directly into my LAN port.
"I changed my IP" meant I changed the IP onto my laptop.
Following came after doing what u instructed.
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-73-8A-F7-88

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Co
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-4B-5F-3D-D0
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.10.0.24
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.10.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 203.122.63.152
203.122.63.154


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suspect that you should really change your settings to DHCP enabled.


Select Start > Settings > Network Connections.


Double-click the Connection icon of the connection you wish to modify to open the Local Area Connection Status window.
Click the Properties button to open the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click to highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).
Click the Properties button to open the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties window.
TCP/IP Properties window, IP Address tab
Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
Click OK to return to the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click OK to return to the Network Connections window.


----------

